# Finally Have My Spare Tire And Jack Assembly For My LS Cruze



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

My Cruze that came with a spare tire has a trunk floor cover that is pretty much even with the edges of the trunk. I see yours is sunken quite a bit in the last picture of the spare in the trunk. You would have to get the different trunk floor cover meant to cover the spare to make it fit right.


----------



## CACruze (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm curious where you found the kit... The dealer was no help and every online vendor says its a discontinued part. I found something on ebay, but I am cautious to order at a price of $300 for something "used." Would you have any suggestion of where to purchase?? Thanks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

CACruze said:


> I'm curious where you found the kit... The dealer was no help and every online vendor says its a discontinued part. I found something on ebay, but I am cautious to order at a price of $300 for something "used." Would you have any suggestion of where to purchase?? Thanks.


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Here is a website for the tires:COMPACT SPARE TIRES

I would ask someone who has both generations of Cruzes to try the Gen I compact spare on the Gen II. If it fits, I would buy a spare tire setup from a pick n pull type yard. I purchased an unused donut for my Cruze for $12. I could have taken the jack, wrench and other accessories as well for not much, if anything more. The only thing you need to see is whether or not the foam insert would also work.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

